# glucosamine as preventative in young dog?



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

My dog was pretty much bred by performance titles. Given the type of other faults I see and the predisposition of the breed for hip dysplasia, I won't be surprised if that comes up. The dog is still young, practically still a puppy at about a year old and I asked the vet if it's worth looking at an x-ray now but the vet said that in younger dogs I would probably see the symptoms before it could be seen in the x-ray. The vet recommended glucosamine supplements as a therapy to prevent or minimize dysplasia. I've never heard that suggested for young dogs before. I'm not a breeder and this is not a stud dog so the only concern I have is that I don't aggravate a problem that I'm unaware of. But I got this idea from the vet to use glucosamine starting now to prempt any problems that might develop. Does that make any sense? It's true the vet sells glucosamine but they were just as quick to point out that I could use any of the products sold for humans. Does it make sense to give glucosamine supplements to a dog at risk for hip dysplasia if there are no symptoms, x-ray evidence, or anything? The cost isn't a factor, I just wonder if it would be like starting my kids on Geritol or something, you know to get a head start.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

What breed of dog do you have? I am a first time working dog owner so I wouldn't know as much as others on here, but I have an 18 month old Rott who I've been giving a glucosamine supplement to (it's called Syn-flex) for the last 9 or so months give or take. Kingston's pedigree for at least the last 4 generations is free of dysplaysia, but from what I've learned this is a disease that can still afflict dogs whether it's genetics, environment, or a combination of both. Obviously, I'm trying to stack the odds in my favor and I don't feel giving him this supplement has caused him any harm that I can tell. 

I would speak with your breeder and see if he/she gives her dogs any supplements or would recommend any. Good luck with your boy.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The current literature in dogs states that supplementing with glucosamine will only help clinical signs once arthritis has already set in. There is, as far as I know, no peer reviewed evidence that it prevents hip dysplasia for puppies. Keeping them lean and moderately exercised will be your best bet and save your money for the time being.


----------



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with Maren. Glucosomine is for after the fact. 
Vitamin E is a good supplement for proper growth but if you keep him on the lean side and do not over or under exercise him, you will allow his joints to grow healthy as mother nature intended. You never see a fat coyote or wolf in the wild.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I gave Prevention Plus that you can find on Joshua Kennels site to my last puppy and she now turned out with OFA Good hips (not saying it isnt also part genetic) but I will always give it from now on, it has Glucosamine,Chondroiten, and other stuff in it.


----------

